# selective ich



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

hey everybody. i've been having a pretty extreme case of ich these past few weeks. i have a 55gal american cichlid grow-out tank. it has a cascade 1000(up to 100 gallons). right now the inhabitants incude 2 jack dempsey's(2in) 1 green terror(3in) 1 texas cichlid(3in) 2 eclipse catfish (2in) 1 common pleco(1.5in) and 1 bulldog pleco(1.5in).
i have been treating the aquarium with Kordon Rid ich+ for about a week and a half. it cleared all of the ich off of my cichlids but all of the catfish and plecos are still covered in ich. the plecos are so bad that i moved them into their own tank and i'll have to put the catfish with them too. 
Today i took all of my ornaments out and cleaned them after i treated the water with the ich medicine. to treat the water, i change 30% and then add the medicine. 

what is goin on? what should i do to treat the catfish and plecos?!?!?!?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Read, it might help http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi...est-texas-style.html?highlight=ich+west+texas


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

are you sure it is still ich?
I thought I had some fish with ich still on them after treatments but it turned out that it was scarring on the fish from where the ich had been attached.( found this out from a very experienced fish keeper.)is the fish still scratching?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

mousey said:


> are you sure it is still ich?
> I thought I had some fish with ich still on them after treatments but it turned out that it was scarring on the fish from where the ich had been attached.( found this out from a very experienced fish keeper.)is the fish still scratching?


ms: nice to see you again!

My angels did not, for some reason, experience scarring from ich.

When one of them got "stuck in a rock hole" and I observed significant scale removal and skin I commenced my salt treatment and added MelaFix.

No scaring was subsequently evident.

TR


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well hopefully RL HAm will read the replies before we go off on a tangent!;-):razz:


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

hey mousey, yeah i'm sure it's still ich. i have moved the two catfish in a 10gal with the two plecos for now. i'm using a lot of salt and keeping the temperature as high as i can.

also has anybody ever heard of using melafix to treat ich? somebody mentioned it to me, but i dunno that doesn't sound right to me for some reason.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

melafix can help fins and scales heal but its not an ich treatment. If the fish don't improve on salt/heat try another med. Your fish may have a resistant strain.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

RLHam3 said:


> also has anybody ever heard of using melafix to treat ich? somebody mentioned it to me, but i dunno that doesn't sound right to me for some reason.


Ditto em:

The MelaFix will not help with the ich but once the cysts have burst and the salt/heat is effective in preventing reinfection the Melafix will decrease the scarring which ms reported.

TR


----------

